# 2 DE BFN, 2 DD MC, advice needed.



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

A bit of history 5 cycles in total, 1 OE no response. 2 DE 1 fresh 1 frozen both BFN, and 2 known DD  FETS both end  in Miscarriage at 5 weeks, 

I've booked a GP appointment for a weeks time, and want to get a list of questions I can ask, I would like further testing done, what can you recommend I ask for? , 

Also we have 1 known DD Embryo left in storage, I've only ever had 2 transferred before, would it be worth it to use the one embryo or go straight to a clinic aboard for 2 DD embryos, 

I've also email my consultant the same questions, 

any advice great fully received.  

Donna


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Donna

Firstly, so sorry for your losses.

I also had 5 rounds of donor egg IVF with nothing to show for it but an empty purse, an early mc and a lot of heartache and tears.  My consultant advised they were at a loss as it was very unusual not to be pregnant after 3 de tries.

However on my 6th attempt we got lucky and my wee one is currently asleep in my arms post-immunisation jabs.

Things we did differently:

A new clinic and a new donor - this one was also a better match to my blood group.
My oh took Wellman conception after more tests was done on him finding high DNA fragmentation.  This may explain successful fertilisation but poor implantation.
I had the scratch as usual but also was treated emperically for immune issues taking a low dose of steroids.  This meant I Didnt need to pay for tests.
I also had a hysteroscopy, different drugs and acupuncture.
Transferred 2 embryos instead of one.

A full list of things we did is on page 8 of my diary (link in signature), about half way down entry 75.

I would certainly explore immune issues as I think this was possibly the main change.  However it is so hard to say.  I remember being told by the clinic that they never knew what finally worked for people as by the time of their last try they were flinging everything but the kitchen sink at their cycle, and of course that is what we have done.  Agate has a good guide on these boards under the Immunes section.

Good luck  

Turia x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Donna,
I would not go for another cycle until you and DH have had some further testing.    

The kind of issues which may contribute to miscarriage/failure are:-

Genetic issues with your DH - Karyotype blood test
Sperm issues with DH - Sperm issues include dna fragmentation etc.
Uterine issues - abnormality, fibroids, polyps, lining issues, endometriosis
Thyroid problems (you) - TSH must be between 1 and 2 for fertility.  Many GPs will sign off as normal a TSH of up to 4 or more which is wrong.
Clotting issues - MTHFR, FVL, PA1, APAs, etc
Infection for you and DH - Ureaplasma, mycoplasma, BV, Group B strep, Chlamydia
Autoimmune - Antinuclear antibodies, Rhematoid factor
Immune issues - NK Cells, Cytokines Tnfa etc (needs specialist testing)
Low vitamin D
Some women also need extra folic and b vits - e.g. 5mg folic acid, 50mg B6 and 1mg B12

You have some time with DE in order to take stock and just double check some of the above.  Many of them can be done by the GP.

Best of luck,

Daisy xxxx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your replies, 

Daisy,, thank you for the list of tests, 
dh refuses to go for anymore treatment until tests are done. He says we are just wasting money on heartache, 
I allready take vit D, 5mg folic acid, and have I vit b12 injections every 3 months, this is due to a deficiency I don't store the goodness from the food I eat, (I do eat reasonably healthy) I also have a fibroid but have been reassured by many consultants that it isn't in a place to affect treatment and could end up doing more harm than good if we did have it removed, the embryos we are using are from the same Batch that gave my sil a lovely baby boy, so could it still be a sperm problem? 
I've read your replies to people over years and you have really helped me get things straight in my head re telling, the advice you give to people is invaluable. So thank you for that, 

Turia, thank you for your advice, I completely agree with empty purse heartache and tears, 
This is my 3rd clinic now, not my choice but can't complain about them, they have done everything I have asked even tho I live at the other end of the country from them, (sil had her treatment here and has donated us her left over embryos as her first go was sussessful and she had a baby boy,) This is the only clinic that got me a BFP just need to keep it there now. 
I think I may look in to having the scratch done next go. I had it done on both my bfn cycles, but not on the misscariage cycles, I'm going to have a read of your diary and I could really Imagine dh un pluming the kitchen sink if it gave him any hope of it working   

Thank you ladies, 
Donna xx


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Donna 

I have vit b12 deficiency too-pernicious anaemia-  but when I had immune testing done they thought it was more likely because of thrombophilia ( blood clotting prob) they I tested positive for- I had level two Chicago tests done- see adgates thread in the immune bit on FAQS - it tells you much about the tests daisy has listed. 

I have to have clexane injections each cycle- as well as other immune drugs

Best of luck

Xx


----------

